# Finding registration owner



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Not TT related but thought I'd ask anyway.

There is a particular registration i'd like to purchase but it seems the brokers are adding a huge markup and none are interested in negotiating.

Is there a way to find and contact the owner directly?

Where do these brokers get their info?

I'm sure it's simple when you know how


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

TBH I hope there isn't. Imagine if you annoyed someone on the road and they could easily find out where you lived. There are some nasty people out there.

I believe outfits like Parking Eye, bless them, buy a service from DVLC (whatever they're called now) so they can send out their fines, don't know if that's available to the public though.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought all those plates on the brokers sites were plates that hadn't been registered yet.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, These Reg companys usually advertise on behalf of the owner on a commision basis, so I would think the Reg owner has entered a contract with them to sell it, so unlikely the owner could sell it without a ££ penalty.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can't legally as it would be in breach of the data protection act. Police officers have been sacked for letting such information out.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> You can't legally as it would be in breach of the data protection act. Police officers have been sacked for letting such information out.


Sorry, you're wrong as are the above posters...


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Who is it advertised with? Regtransfers seem to put the biggest markup on plates.

Check others sites (click 4 reg, plate hunters etc) to see if it's advertised cheaper.

My last purchase was advertised for £6k on regtransfers and just under £4K on Click4Reg,

I made an offer via click4reg that was accepted.

Also worth joining the Facebook groups (private number plate enthusiasts) as there are a lot of dealers on there that may be able to help.

The brokers are a bit sly, I requested a valuation on a couple of my plates (even though I didn't say I wanted to sell) and now they are advertised on various websites.

The plate you are interested in might be for sale or might have simply had a valuation requested for it.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I always thought the DVLA issue you the rights to display private plates. You don't ever own them. 
I'd only ever buy off the DVLA

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > You can't legally as it would be in breach of the data protection act. Police officers have been sacked for letting such information out.
> ...


Go tell the ICO they've got the law wrong about personal data.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

leopard said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > You can't legally as it would be in breach of the data protection act. Police officers have been sacked for letting such information out.
> ...


That's a really helpful post...!

Anyone can write to the DVLA requesting RO details but only for particular reasons; failing to stop at an accident, driver involved in certain offences, parking violations on private land etc. They won't provide details outside certain limited conditions. Doesn't stop fraudsters etc.....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jjg said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


It wasn't meant to be helpful per se , just a correction on a technicality.

You're quite right and this is what I would have posted.

Approach DVLA with form 'V888', make up some Cock n' Bull and Bobs your uncle. It's been done in the past so I don't see why somebody determined enough within the law of course  wouldn't be able to find out what they want.

In this instance the name behind the plate m'Lud...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So, commit fraud and you think you might be able to fooll the DVLA to contravine data protection laws?

So, when I said you can't legally extract the information for said purpose and you said I was "wrong", how do you justify the legality you claim? Oh you don't. Can I expect an apology?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> So, commit fraud and you think you might be able to fooll the DVLA to contravine data protection laws?
> 
> So, when I said you can't legally extract the information for said purpose and you said I was "wrong", how do you justify the legality you claim? Oh you don't. Can I expect an apology?


No...

'A reasonable cause' as defined by the DVLA might involve tracing the owner if it may be in the owner's interest. There are no hard rules stated so this could be open to interpretation. It's fair to assume that the DVLA give discretionary execution in such circumstances.

https://www.gov.uk/request-information-from-dvla


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > So, commit fraud and you think you might be able to fooll the DVLA to contravine data protection laws?
> ...


I didn't expect an apology from you  . I still invite you to speak to the ICO. I have.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


An apology is not required :lol:

You're changing the subject as usual, just admit you're wrong :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The question was "Is there a way to find and contact the owner directly?" regarding a registration plate.

I said you can't legally.

You said I was wrong.

You suggested fraud. Fraud is illegal.

I rest my case :roll: Apologise.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

No, case not rested and no apology forthcoming; Stop begging for one :lol:

Re read what I said earlier, Quote:

"so I don't see why somebody determined enough within the law of course"

Explain why this is fraud ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> No, case not rested and no apology forthcoming; Stop begging for one :lol:
> 
> Re read what I said earlier, Quote:
> 
> ...


Being "determined enough" is the fraudulent bit as "within the law" would not be possible in the circumstances. A dishonest suggestion. You have to resort to misrepresentation to obtain that to which you are not legally entitled which is the fraud. Not very honourable and considering the penalties someone could incur rather an irresponsible suggestion to make to the OP.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > No, case not rested and no apology forthcoming; Stop begging for one :lol:
> ...


Rubbish, an honest suggestion by quoting as doing something within the letter off the law and as honourable as it gets.

The OP is old enough to make up his own mind, Aunty 

Now go read up on those 'GAT' regulations :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Honesty, honour and understanding of the meaning of the words don't seem to be much in evidence here.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ John-H & leopard - You two are really a piece of work!  I thought the meme section was funny, but you guys are killing me! :lol:

...so here's a meme just for you two!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ John-H & leopard - You two are really a piece of work!  I thought the meme section was funny, but you guys are killing me! :lol:
> 
> ...so here's a meme just for you two!


There Swiss FIFY :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lol, I see someone doesn't like the truth


----------

